# Pearl is a champion!!!!!!!!!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, Pearly became a champion last Saturday!!!! She ended up with another Best Puppy in Group and Best of Winners and that did the trick. I have been waiting to post until I had her win photo. The photographer gave the wrong ribbon to the judge- she got a gorgeous rosette for this win, but she looks pretty and that is all that matters, We are proud of our baby girl. my first home bred champion and oter than Jameson, my first puppy champion.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

And to think just a few months ago she was getting passed over! Congratulations!!

I've loved her from the start. Pretty Pearl girl!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Well of course she is! I never had any doubts!!! Beautiful girl!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WHOOPEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I thinks it is the year of the red heads at last!!!!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Beautiful Pearl!!!

Congratulations! I am so happy for you.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

YAY!!!


Way to go all of you!!!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

I am with N2. Never any doubt in our minds Cherie. What's next for our beautiful Pearly Mae?


----------



## Starree (Feb 14, 2015)

That's so wonderful. She is very lovely!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy!!!

Congratulations to you and the Stunning Miss Pearl

I just knew this would happen for both of you. 

I'm brought to tears over this. ((((((HUGS))))))

Viking Queen and Iris


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

You have the most amazing dogs! My dream is to one day own a dog you have bred. You just come up with one looker after another. Not to mention you being a great example of a responsible breeder who represents the poodle world at it's best. Congrats to both you and Pearl.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Just look at her in that photo. She's sensational.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Yahooooo!!!!! I am SO happy for you and miss Pearl! She is just stunning and her win was well deserved! You must be ecstatic!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Congratulations!! Also good for the poodle world; it's wonderful to get those poodles of colour out there, break that bias.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Huge congratulations!! That was FAST and no question looking at your precious home bred girlie ! I bet judges just couldn't believe how great she is when they got hands on her.

WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

p.s. Look at the smile on that puppy champion's beautiful face -- she knows what she did!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

*Pericles asked me to post this note*

Dear Champion Sis

You look fabulous! Wow am I glad you showed those judges what gorgeous means! You are really a star and that is a fabulous picture, too. 

Did Arreau give you some treats when you came home? I hope she lets you play even with that fancy, fancy haircut.

lots of love from Pericles


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you all so much. When I heard I wept. The only thing that could have made it better would have been if I'd been there to watch it happen. She is happy to be home and we are delighted she is back. She infuses such joy into our household.

Pericles...thanks a bunch Bro!! I am still the silly goofball you knew when you lived here. Mom lets me totally be a dog first, show dog second. I am now in my big girl hairdo...talk about FANCY schmancy! Keep watching. Mom is going to post a few pics of the new haircut. Love you Brother! Hope to see you in Niagara Falls in 2 weeks! xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Huge congrats to you and Pearl! I knew she would do it! Cant wait to see her in her "big girl" hair. And now on to bigger and better things for that little lady!


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

She's got to be one of the most beautiful dogs I have ever seen. I love her coat. Congrats pearl..it was only a matter of time!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I never had a doubt! Congratulations Cherie!


----------

